
Four Bitcoin Miners Arrested in Venezuela - em3rgent0rdr
http://reason.com/blog/2017/01/25/venezuelan-authorities-bitcoin-crypto
======
HugoDaniel
"Since bitcoin mining is a process, in effect, of converting the value of
electricity into currency, Venezuelan miners are engaging in a form of
arbitrage: They're buying an underpriced commodity and turning it into bitcoin
to make a profit. The miners have turned socialism against itself."

love it :D

